# Aquamart



## Spikesdad (Dec 3, 2005)

Anyone recognise the name? It lasted for all of 3 weeks on 'duty free' trips between Ostend and Dunkirk before the French Customs failed to enter into the spirit of the EU and 'dutied' all the day trippers. Registered in Grimsby, 1977 era, was the former BR Rail Ferry 'I' something and the boiler room bilges was constantly flooding with heavy fuel oil. What happened to her?.


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Aquamart was former Sealink Weymouth- C.I. passenger steamer "Sarnia" (1960,4174grt) sold May 1978 to Channel Cruises Ltd, Guernsey. Duty free shopping operation. Some reports have it that Belgian revenue authorities objected and service only lasted a few days. Sold Greek buyers, towed Piraeus. Renamed Golden Star and sold on to Saudi buyers for Red Sea pilgrim trade. Scrapped 1987.
Regards


----------

